# GTA v



## Blinky (Sep 12, 2013)

Who else is getting it !! So stoked been waiting for it what feels like for years now.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll get it when *finally* it comes out on PC. I've never been able to get used to the console controls.


----------



## sharky (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't beat GTA San Andreas, it is the best GTA game out there IMHO....LOVED that game! (Yes, love*d. *I played it so much it became glitchy stopped working :cry

(But, yeah I'll probably be getting it....I have all the GTA games on PS2 & PS3 )


----------



## Blinky (Sep 12, 2013)

ahh shame, it will come out I am guessing 4-6 months afterwards hey.


----------



## MathewB (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm as keen as a bean, it'll be my first GTA game.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gta London has been the best of the series... Followed closely by gta 2


----------



## buffcoat (Sep 13, 2013)

We should make a clan for online play. I'm getting the ps3 version

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob (Sep 13, 2013)

Blinky said:


> ahh shame, it will come out I am guessing 4-6 months afterwards hey.



Yeah. There was just over 7 months between releases for GTA IV

I'll get it for my boy on the xbox, so at least I'll be familiar with it by the time it does come out.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't know if you have seen the picture of how much this game cost to make and the time, but it will be incredible no doubt in my mind.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 13, 2013)

ill have it , i just hope theyve changed up the driving physics and the bike physics for when the bike is in the air , i hate the way you just float about and cant control it all , i have a feeling that that will be one that got left out though so they could spend more time on crap like cable cars


----------



## Shotta (Sep 13, 2013)

cannot wait 4 more days...


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 14, 2013)

I pre ordered it and attending the midnight launch just so I can get it for my boyfriend who is gta mad haha.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 14, 2013)

i will be getting it as soon as i can!!! Are they making a version for the Xbox one?


----------



## SurrealReptiles (Sep 14, 2013)

None of them beat the originals. I find even GTA 4 is glitchy, unrealistic in a driving sense and the added GPS functions just horrible.

I much prefer the older ones.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2013)

SurrealReptiles said:


> None of them beat the originals. I find even GTA 4 is glitchy, unrealistic in a driving sense and the added GPS functions just horrible.
> 
> I much prefer the older ones.


 GTA 4 was crap!

Also yeah it's on xbox who ever asked

Also apparently the driving is amazing ( same with bikes ) according to sources like IGn and gamestop and that to whom ever asked. !

so soo soooooo keen.


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 14, 2013)

I think GTA V will be awesome


----------



## MathewB (Sep 15, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> i will be getting it as soon as i can!!! Are they making a version for the Xbox one?




Nah I don't think so, it's a bit disappointing.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Blinky said:


> Also apparently the driving is amazing ( same with bikes ) according to sources like IGn and gamestop and that to whom ever asked. !


i really do hope your right , it would be great if it is especially when the bit for when the bike is in the air , i dont want to do massive tricks or anything just control the bike , geuss we will all find out soon , im thinking of stopping in at the midnight launch , no party for us in coffs but atleast i can get my hands on it asap that way  

been waiting for this game for what feels like years ..... oh wait it has been


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 16, 2013)

*GtaV*

I think this game is going to be awesome i hope its as good as everyone is saying and i cant wait to start playing.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 16, 2013)

Pre-ordered mine yesterday, so hopefully get it within a couple of days.
Unfortunately on 360 though. Will probably buy it again once I get a PS4, but I won't be bothering with that til some time next year.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 16, 2013)

It hasn't been confirmed on next gen consoles but i think they are just trying to milk as much as they can out of it cant wait already started a crew for ps3 with my mates just gotta wait for the online to start


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 16, 2013)

I would presume they already have a copy for next gens, but you're spot on, why would they announce it when the new consoles come out in 2 months? This way they get double sales on it.

Personally, I'm waiting til all the 'bugs' are ironed out before buying the PS4, so probably March/April next year. Goodbye XBOX.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 16, 2013)

I didnt pre order the ps4 so looks like ill be getting it around then unless i can find it before then i already have paid for a couple ps4 titles


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2013)

tonights the night yew! Yeah they will be making it on the newer consoles after a while as i was reading a thread on the officials forums eysterday of proof of rockstar's wanted/hiring adds for developers.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 16, 2013)

Got my free hair cut from lifeinvader lol


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 17, 2013)

installing my copy as i type , ohhh why is it so painfully slow


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 17, 2013)

If my copy arrives today, I have a feeling I'm going to contract a migraine, or a really bad cough, and go home....


----------



## Umbral (Sep 17, 2013)

I would go with the squirts, that way you just run out and tell them why when you get home lol. With a migraine people tell you to harden up, no one will want someone with the squirts at work lol.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 17, 2013)

Or the one that one of the guys I manage used; 
'Dave, I can't come in tomorrow, I have hemorrhoids, I don't want to pass it onto anyone'
*while trying to hold back tears of laughter* 'Thats the best excuse I've heard so far, take the day off'


----------



## Umbral (Sep 17, 2013)

I was in a fatal plane crash, I will be in tomorrow.


----------



## Rob (Sep 17, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I was in a fatal plane crash, I will be in tomorrow.




LOL. Reminds me of one of those novelty shirts I saw that read "I had used all my sick days, so I called in dead !".


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Sep 17, 2013)

I CANT WAIT I PRE ORDERED IT LAST NIGHT FOR $89 FROM JB-HI-FI AND I GET THE FREE BLIMP ASWELL I KNOW WHAT ILL BE DOING ON MY SCHOOL HOLIDAYS... PLAYING GTA 5 ON MY XBOX 360 ANY1 WANT TO PLAY WITH ME WHEN THE AWESOME MULTIPLAYER COMES OUT ADD ME (CoolerAxe) WITH OUT THE COLUMS DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Umbral (Sep 17, 2013)

Unfortunately I have five wines I need to get ready to go into bottle late next week so I can't see myself getting any game time in


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Sep 17, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Unfortunately I have five wines I need to get ready to go into bottle late next week so I can't see myself getting any game time in



Umbral I feel sorry for you  but atleast I know ill be flying in my blimp over the city then skydiving into a boat and then scooba diving and hunting for sharks


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 17, 2013)

Half way through the update ill be flying round my blimp shooting up some inocent civilians


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 17, 2013)

ok , after playing for only 2 or so hours so far i can happily say that this game completely deserves all the hype its gotten 
i thought i would try to circumnavigate the island via the big highway running around it took me roughly an hour with a brief stop at the big mountain (sorry dont know its name the one with the cable car though ) 

the driving physics has had some minor tweaks but nothing to drastic by the looks of it as for bike you can control them in air from what i can tell although its going to take some getting used to 

to anyone who says that the city is to small i really encourage them to head up to one of the mountains over looking it at night thats when you get a feel for just how big the game actually is 

one thing i dont like is the way that the map isnt toatally visible to you at the start , it seems that you have to explore the areas first to unlock them in a sense , it also seems that if you only pass through an area briefly at the beginning then it slowly fades off again until you actually explore the area , id just rather be able to see it from the get go but thats about the only downfall for me ( as minor as it is )

anyways 2 massive thumbs up from me , rockstar have done it again


----------



## buffcoat (Sep 19, 2013)

I've played for about 10 hours so far. About 3-4 of them have been because of "distractions" lol. Golf, yoga, darts and various other things. 

Game is incredible. Fantastic story. Great tie-ins and even a few places visited from previous GTA games. Really really fun. I can't wait til online play happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 19, 2013)

I dont really like the blimp the stock market moves so fast i dont even wanna bother with it


----------



## Shotta (Sep 19, 2013)

wow takes its time to install lol, what blimp is everyone talking about?? i want a blimp!!!


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 19, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> wow takes its time to install lol, what blimp is everyone talking about?? i want a blimp!!!




You get the blimp if you preordered, you don't get it if you went into a store and bought it.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 19, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> You get the blimp if you preordered, you don't get it if you went into a store and bought it.



aww damn should've pre ordered lol thanks for the info


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 19, 2013)

Thats OK, at least you have the game! I'm waiting on mine... (and both my housemates copies too). I would much rather not get the blimp, lol.

I think without the game though, i can focus on renovations and gym. Because pretty sure, once the game comes in, for at least a week it'll take priority.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah the blimp is the worst thing about the game ive played for over 20 hours already i havent been on many rampages yet wanna finish the story first


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 19, 2013)

dang i want it so bad, just have to pick up a cheap as 2nd had console.


----------



## longqi (Sep 19, 2013)

OK
for those of us who are not as computer inclined

What is GTA?


----------



## Stuart (Sep 19, 2013)

longqi said:


> OK
> for those of us who are not as computer inclined
> 
> What is GTA?



Grand Theft Auto longqi. A game that people have been waiting for quite a while to play.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 21, 2013)

Finished story now just gotta do the side missions and other stuff maybe find some ladys of the night use there services and kill them after and get my money back


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 21, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Finished story now just gotta do the side missions and other stuff maybe find some ladys of the night use there services and kill them after and get my money back


Hehehe never gets old


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2013)

100% finished, ahh god, I need more sleep haha.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 21, 2013)

Blinky said:


> 100% finished, ahh god, I need more sleep haha.



Im at 60% and still have a bit more to do. This game is great but really doesnt have the 100hrs rockstar said it did, rack up around 24-25hrs so far and have been getting a little side tracked.








Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 21, 2013)

Think about the time it takes to find the jumps and other things like that


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 22, 2013)

Just had to wrestle my boyfriend to get the controller off him so we could go to bed because we have to get up early in the morning lol. He wasn't very happy. He is glued to that game!


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 22, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> I'll get it when *finally* it comes out on PC. I've never been able to get used to the console controls.



A mate talked me into an Xbox to get the game early. "Get the game long before it's on pc" he said, "Play it on a bigger screen" he said. Personally? big deal!

I'm also a seasoned PC player and I just "WASTED" $300+ dollars. Controller is also an issue for me for more than one reason, and I'm really not impressed with the picture quality. 

I just can't understand what all the hype is with consoles when the PC craps all over them with picture quality and functionality. Guess it's just the cheaper price than a full blown pc and playing it on a large tv. Pfft, I'll wait for it on pc thanks.


Got a brand new Xbox with GTA V and Need for Speed "The Run" up for sale now.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 22, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> A mate talked me into an Xbox to get the game early. "Get the game long before it's on pc" he said, "Play it on a bigger screen" he said. Personally? big deal!
> 
> I'm also a seasoned PC player and I just "WASTED" $300+ dollars. Controller is also an issue for me for more than one reason, and I'm really not impressed with the picture quality.
> 
> ...


A mate from work is into PC gaming as well, not sure what he has but I do know that he runs a water cooling system for his processor and has 3 40 inch screens.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 22, 2013)

jeez people finished the game already? lol im only at 14% too many things to do!,
did any one else find the 12k treasure??
...cannot wait for Online gta!!!!


----------



## HerpAddict (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm nearly finished. Found 25K treasure and a 17k one. Great game, so big


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you find the cults in the mountains


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 22, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> Did you find the cults in the mountains


do you mean the chiliad stuff ? im still looking found the obvious stuff like the map near the cable car but cant find anything else , anyone know where you go ? ive done a heap off 4x4ing there but cant find a thing i seem to wiond up in the same places 

but yes finished the story line little dissapointed with that , it was great and all but it did lack in the heists side of things its all fbi this fbi that crap , hopefully online will be better looks great but im still unsure how exactly its going to work


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah i think online should be all about the heists there is like 500 missions

- - - Updated - - -

Who has finished the game you can drink as much as you want at the white unicorn and touch the strippers the whole time


----------



## Vixen (Sep 22, 2013)

Any favourite characters so far? 

Trevor is entertaining and good for a laugh. :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 22, 2013)

i love this game... bought a ps3 just for the occasion.. worth it


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 22, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Any favourite characters so far?
> 
> Trevor is entertaining and good for a laugh. :lol:



I love swapping to trevor and finding him hungover with dead dudes all around. Swapped to him twice today- one time he threw a "lost one" biker of a bridge and i had one of there vans and a second time on a island with 5 dead/pass out dudes and an awesome black boat on the shore.

My fav is probably michael, just because he is so deranged and always stuffing up.


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah trevor i like how when it changes caracter automatic he is doing some weird things lol

- - - Updated - - -

Did you see him in the dress yet lol


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2013)

I ended up getting it for the boy on the xbox. This is the first game in the series he's actually played for more than an hour, so it's baby steps for him but he seems to be enjoying it. He has been calling on my advice on how to do some of the missions effectively, the first plane mission being one, but he seems to be picking it up well. He's at 20% with 20 missions completed, so he's still got a fair way to go.

Overall it looks like a cracker of a game, & I can't wait for the PC release.


----------



## OldestMagician (Sep 23, 2013)

Still deciding whether to buy this. Got bored of 4 really quickly and a lot of it does look pretty similar. 
Is there a huge difference gameplay-wise?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 23, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Still deciding whether to buy this. Got bored of 4 really quickly and a lot of it does look pretty similar.
> Is there a huge difference gameplay-wise?



Totally different to 4. I hated it and only got like 20% through.

5 is a lot more like san andreas, game play is nothing like 4. It is a lot brighter as well, which i easer to sit down for longer.


Rick


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 23, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> Still deciding whether to buy this. Got bored of 4 really quickly and a lot of it does look pretty similar.
> Is there a huge difference gameplay-wise?


4 was a dud , you can not compare the 2 imo gta v is great i dont think you'd be disappointed , but then again it depends on what you didnt like about gta 4 

DRAGONDRAGON - i found the cult last night , i actually flew over it in my first few hours of play and recognised it from the gta online tralier ( its the part when there talking about making your own deathmatches)


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 23, 2013)

Glad i stopped at San Andreas


----------



## Shotta (Sep 23, 2013)

lol love trevors ability 
Time to massacre some hipsters


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 23, 2013)

I made trevor look like the madest bum but he drives around in a bullet owns 2 helicopters and a plane has 20 million in shares and 9million in his bank


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 23, 2013)

dragondragon said:


> I made trevor look like the madest bum but he drives around in a bullet owns 2 helicopters and a plane has 20 million in shares and 9million in his bank



How did you end up with so much cash? I cant seem to work out stocks.


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 23, 2013)

Got lucky i invested 8mill and i lost it gotta watch the shares strip clubs and stuff open at night goes down during the day so buy it then and sell it at night i used the money from the heist i havent made much maybe like 3mill but thats from putting like 15mill on diffrent companys i think bawsaq is online and other one is affected by events in the game so if you wanna buy shares go attack the company you want to buy then after you buy the shares attack that companys compeditor so there stocks go down and yours go up (y)


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow ive got some playing to do. Im still exploring and killing people. Lol i did sit down and watch a movie though. Quite funny.


----------



## dragondragon (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah i watch the move about the robot


----------



## ania007 (Sep 25, 2013)

I definitely think so. I agree with you!


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't know how you guys manage to aim and shoot with a little thumb stick. I had a go at the shooting range with the side moving target and nearly threw the xbox out the window. It won't be long before the controller gets some frequent flyer points too if there's no solution to it.

I'm just used to a mouse but don't want to waste the money I've spent on the console. I can shoot out tyres on a moving car with the mouse but can't shoot a sleeping drunk with the console.


----------



## Rob (Sep 25, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> I don't know how you guys manage to aim and shoot with a little thumb stick. I had a go at the shooting range with the side moving target and nearly threw the xbox out the window. It won't be long before the controller gets some frequent flyer points too if there's no solution to it.
> 
> I'm just used to a mouse but don't want to waste the money I've spent on the console. I can shoot out tyres on a moving car with the mouse but can't shoot a sleeping drunk with the console.



I'm the same. I've never been able to get used to a controller and really couldn't be bothered learning, either. For now I'm just happy to watch the boy play it. This Trevor character is a riot !

I heard that the PC release will be here by Christmas, although I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## sandfireackie (Sep 25, 2013)

I finished the game quite quickly but I don't see why use guys keep complaining about shooting and aim I find it easy but I do have a PS3 and it's really easy to aim on there.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 25, 2013)

Im using a ps3 as well. I find shooters easier on ps3 rather then my 360, maybe its just the size of the controllers.


Rick


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2013)

sandfireackie said:


> I finished the game quite quickly but I don't see why use guys keep complaining about shooting and aim I find it easy but I do have a PS3 and it's really easy to aim on there.



The only people complaining are the PC guys who aren't used to using a *console* controller.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> The only people complaining are the PC guys who aren't used to using a *console* controller.



Yep and I agree - give me a mouse and keyboard any day. Joysticks see me shooting in circles around my target and even making myself nauseous from looking around crazily. I have little thumbs which can barely be classed as opposable!


----------



## Vixen (Sep 26, 2013)

I prefer PC fullstop, but have always liked the GTA games on console so that suits me fine! Don't play on console much nowdays other than this and Last of Us but can handle myself with a controller just dandy. :lol:


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 26, 2013)

Vixen said:


> I prefer PC fullstop, but have always liked the GTA games on console so that suits me fine! Don't play on console much nowdays other than this and Last of Us but can handle myself with a controller just dandy. :lol:



Last of us was great 


Rick


----------



## Vixen (Sep 26, 2013)

Indeed, would probably be the best game i've played in the last few years, hoping it gets game of the year because it definitely deserves to!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally got around to knocking out the last few missions. Now to buy up the rest of the housing, stunt jumps, parachute jumps and all the collectables.


Rick


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 30, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> I don't know how you guys manage to aim and shoot with a little thumb stick. I had a go at the shooting range with the side moving target and nearly threw the xbox out the window. It won't be long before the controller gets some frequent flyer points too if there's no solution to it. I'm just used to a mouse but don't want to waste the money I've spent on the console. I can shoot out tyres on a moving car with the mouse but can't shoot a sleeping drunk with the console.


 I am with you m8, there is no comparison to an I9 processor with 16gig DDR3 1600mhz ram multilevel 32mb L3 cache and dual Zotac GeForce GTX 680 4gb video cards running through my 55in led/lcd television, the refresh rate is incredible and have a dedicated 200gig external drive setup for the swap files so there is never any hiccups with it, don't know whether i will worry about GTA 5 as i am biding my time waiting for Gran Turismo 5 to come out on PC, i am still having heaps of fun shooting the crap out of everyone in Call Of Duty MW3 at the moment to be too concerned about release dates lol  ........................................Ron


----------

